# Pick Your Poison...More creepy cocktail recipes



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloween concoctions for the next party..

View attachment 164199

Smoldering Jack O' Lantern
2 ounces Reposado Tequila (has a smoother flavor)
2 ounces fresh squeezed Clementine juice (or a HoneyBell Orange juice)
1 ounce of triple sec
1/2 ounce grenadine
Piece of dry ice 
Straw

In a tall glass (using tongs & gloves) drop a piece of dry ice. Mix all of the liquid ingredients in a shaker & pour over dry ice & enjoy...It's very tasty!

NOTE *Dry ice is safe in your drink but do not let it come into contact with your skin....the straw is very helpful when drinking it.

View attachment 164202

The Zombie 
1oz Bacardi 151 rum
1 oz. Apricot brandy
1 oz. Light rum
1 oz. Dark or Jamaican rum
1 oz. Lime juice
2 Dashes grenadine
Orange juice

Mix light and dark rum and brandy in a cocktail shaker, add lime juice and grenadine. Shake well and strain into a higball glass filled with cracked ice. Fill glass with orange juice but leave enough room to float the 151 on top. Garnish with a cherry and orange slice....one too many of these and you'll be buried!

View attachment 164203


Spooky Spirit
3/4 part Crystal Skull Vodka
1/2 part Castries Peanut Rum Crème
1/2 part Godiva White Chocolate Liqueur
1 ounce Heavy Whipping Cream

Combine ingredients in a cocktail shaker with ice. Shake vigorously to blend and chill. Strain into a decorative cocktail glass....very silky and smooth, with a hint of peanut butter flavor with creamy chocolate flavor, yum!


View attachment 200172

The Headless Horseman
2 oz black vodka
3 dashes of bitters
Ginger Ale to taste

Pour the vodka and bitters into a glass, fill with ice and then pour in ginger ale. Garnish with a slice of blood orange. ...simple, clean, refreshing.









Something Wicked
1 part Midori Melon Liqueur
1/2 part Strega Liqueur or Yellow Chartreuse
1/2 part Canton Ginger liqueur
Ginger Ale
Add first 3 ingredients into a shaker glass, add ice.
Shake well. Strain over ice in a collins glass. Line the inside of a wine glass with strands of black licorice. Pour in contents of the collins glass and fill with ginger ale....fruity fizz, with a slight spicy bite from the ginger.

View attachment 164201

Dark Night
View attachment 164200

Ingredients:
2 oz Van Gogh Acai-Blueberry Vodka (it's actually a dark blue color)
1 oz Agave Nectar
1 oz Sauvignon Blanc

Pour the ingredients into a cocktail shaker with ice. Shake well. Strain into a chilled cocktail glass. Garnish with a plastic bat and fresh blueberries.

View attachment 200173


Werewolf's Bite
Ingredients:
1 oz Lucid absinthe
1 oz Midori Liqueur
1 oz Lemon-lime soda
1 oz Pineapple juice
Drizzle of grenadine

In a cocktail shaker add absinthe, Midori, pineapple juice, and ice. Shake vigorously and strain into shot glass. Splash some lemon-lime soda on top and a drizzle of grenadine. 

Absinthe tastes toxic & it definitely has a "bite" to it. You will feel hung-over the next day if you drink too much of it. Much like someone infected with the werewolf's bite!


----------

